# Livestock Guardian that will keep foxes away and won't disturb the neighbors?



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Is there one? I SO want a GP or other dog, but they bark so much...is there a LGD that doesn't bark much???


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No such thing unfortunately, LGD's can be pretty noisy, but are only doing their jobs. 
If they didn't bark, how will they keep predictors away?
If you are in a rural area under livestock code. A barking LGD is permitted.


May I ask why, you do not want to offend the neighbors?

For me, I don't care what the neighbors think, because my LGD has protected our goats from a mountain lion, coyote's,fox, field workers from steeling them.
I rather my dog bark and bother my neighbors to protect the goats.
Sorry for being so direct, I will shut it now, LOL. :wink:


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

I live outside the city limits in a rural area but still with plenty houses around. I have a gp male and honestly he does not bark as much as my neighbors hunting dogs. My neighbors don't care about my loud goats until it's 1 in the morning and I have 3 does in labor. You should talk to the neighbors closest to you to get their opinions. If they have any form of livestock or poultry the barking will keep most predators at bay. My neighbor is now thankful for my gp because since I got him we haven't had any losses with our poultry to raccoons and possums anymore.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Neighborhood rules. Yup, unfortunately if we offend the neighbors they could, in theory, make us get rid of all of our animals. And our nearest neighbors are not on very good terms with farm animals.
I've been looking at alpacas. Apparently they have an instinctive dislike for foxes, and vice versa.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I hear ya, that may be an option then.


----------



## HappyCaliGoats (Mar 19, 2014)

This is sad news for me.. I have always wanted to get an LGD, 2 actually.. But unfortunately neither I or my neighbors can stand barking dogs all night... I want a dog that just chases everything out of the yard.. Not barking at coyotes that are 5 miles away.. The dogs I have now will definitely chase things out of the yard but they can't be left outside all night and they would fight any coyote to the death even if they had to chase it for miles onto our neighbors property.. Which is not ok..


----------



## jannerbanner (Apr 1, 2014)

I would wonder if Great Pyrenees or Pyrenean Mastiffs would not bark as much. These dogs, from what I read, are not perimeter guardians, but more part of the herd protectors.


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

My great pyrenees granted he's only 7 months old is more of a herd protector. He doesn't bark all night. He barks when the owls come out. But majority of the time he just follows the herd and walks in large circles around them looking to make sure there is no predators. He doesn't bark at the predators first either like I've heard that they do. He rushes up to them and depending on wether they run or not he will bark. If they don't run he barks then engages them if they do run he barks and chases them.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Have you looked into donkeys? There are some really good guard donkeys out there. They're nowhere near as noisy as a dog and more powerful than an alpaca. Maybe look into guard llamas as well. They are a bit tougher than an alpaca.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Alpacas really don't make good guards. Better off considering a llama.


----------



## ProvidenceHill (Sep 9, 2013)

How much property do you have? If you have a lot of acreage and/or a large herd, then an LGD might be the answer, but I think a lot of people just assume they have to have a GP or other LGD just because they have goats or other livestock. If you have a smaller homestead you might look into an English Shepherd. They're a great all-around farm dog, especially for a smaller property (like ours!). Our ES patrols our 5 acres and keeps the poultry and goats safe, but doesn't spend lots of time barking and irritating the neighbors. Plus he's a great kid companion, can herd if needed, and is not at all prone to wandering. Unlike an LGD he does not live with the herd, so he's a family dog as well as a great multi-purpose farm dog.

Just a thought! I think lots of people end up with LGDs when they are really not the best fit for everyone, even if they do have some livestock.

Anyone interested in the English Shepherd can check this out: http://www.englishshepherd.org/ .


----------

